# Remmie 1100 problems



## Genius. (Nov 7, 2012)

Need help here please...

Dinger

My 1100 isn't firing, I have the trigger assembly out, what should I look for with broken part wise?

Want any pics of anything for diagnosis?


----------



## Genius. (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe it's not a good idea to do my own gunsmihing.....


So how does the bolt come out?


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 7, 2012)

What's wrong with it? Got any pics? I'm always willing to give bad advice when it comes to smithin'.:msp_smile:


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just noticed in the OP that it isn't firing. Apologies. I don't remember specifics on how a 1100 is put together but I would say that if the trigger is tripping with no firing it could be a broken firing pin. If the trigger itself isn't working then it may be something in the trigger group that won't let it c#ck, like the sear or some such.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear lord.....

Start by stopping. 

DO NOT try to disassemble the trigger group. Don't do it. There's no way in hell to walk anyone through re-assembly, and you'll end up with parts flying. Just don't do it. If nothings broke, there is no point. Just soak with solvent and clean it up as is. 

Pull the bolt operating handle straight out. Press the right shell stop outward, which stops forward movement of the carriage/action bars, press it enough for the carriage to slide forward with the bolt, and out. Then lift the bolt off the carriage. Make mental notes on how shtuff mates up and is related for later. 

Check the nylon striker bushing on the back of the bolt, and check for striker movement bieng unimpeded.
If you have never had the thing apart, I'm willing to bet there is a bucket of gungafung and grass seed in the muck in there.
Damn things will run for years like that.. if the Nylon striker bushing is cracked and chipped, or binding things up, holler.
They can be a bastard. Up untill the late 90's the bushings would hold up to anything but WD-40. Once they were exposed to WD they would start to break down and get brittle. Remmie supposedly cured that little issue, but who knows.

My bet? gungafung binding up the striker.

Here's a PDF that might help ya.
http://users.dls.net/~rdouglas/Rem_1100_Notes__Rev_with_Pix_of_Disassembly.pdf

Stay safe!
Dinegryote


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 7, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup: Sounds good to me!


----------



## Genius. (Nov 8, 2012)

Genius's gunsmithing is up and running!

That's right! I taught Larry Vickers everything he needs to know


This is my great grandpas shotgun, and It looks like the internals were never cleaned. The trigger assembly was awful.... Cleaned all the #### out and I think I got it running.

I'll run a few shells through it this evening.


----------



## Genius. (Nov 8, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Oh dear lord.....
> 
> Start by stopping.
> 
> ...




Come on dude, you know me better than that 






















Wait a sec, you do know me

It's ok, I bet I know someone who knows how to assemble it


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 8, 2012)

Genius. said:


> Come on dude, you know me better than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you do lose your mind...or rather find it and lose it again, disassemble the trigger group INSIDE a big clear plastic bag.
Detents, and springs in those things are just waiting to make the break and escape, then hide under various things in the shop.

The Bolt? Hows it looking? How about the barrel extension bolt mortice at the corners? No boogers from displaced steel?
Sometimes gorp and gungafung bulds up in the same place, and keeps the bolt ever so slightly out of battery.

An old toothbrush and a good solvent followed by a flush with Birchwood casey gunscubber/brake cleaner every 3-4 cases of trap loads generally will keep the old 1100 running forever. Never seen one have issues, that weren't caused by the owner.

Holler if ya need.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## esshup (Nov 22, 2012)

I have one (3" chamber) and only use it for duck hunting. When I took it apart at the end of the season last year I couldn't believe the amount of crud that was on the trigger assy. Simple Green and a ultrasonic cleaner did the trick, toothbrush and Gun Scrubber for the rest of the gun.

Last year the bolt handle flew off somewhere near the blind and was never found.....

Spare parts now in the shooting box consist of the handle, and all "O" rings. Extra trigger assy pins too, just in case.


----------



## promac850 (Nov 23, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> If you do lose your mind...or rather find it and lose it again, disassemble the trigger group INSIDE a big clear plastic bag.
> Detents, and springs in those things are just waiting to make the break and escape, then hide under various things in the shop.
> 
> The Bolt? Hows it looking? How about the barrel extension bolt mortice at the corners? No boogers from displaced steel?
> ...



I'll second the clear plastic bag idea... a 10/22 sear spring went AWOL on me the third time I was putting the trigger group parts in... 

Now it has a pen spring in there, lol. Gotta get a new sear spring one of these days... got busy with other stuff. Again.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 12, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Oh dear lord.....
> 
> Start by stopping.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info! I own a Rem 1100 in 12 gauge. I bought it in the mid-1970s and it has been 100% reliable. I keep it clean. I never have and never will use WD40 on my guns.


----------

